

How To Convert a SIM to a MicroSIM with a Meat Cleaver - erikano
http://www.johnbenson.net/How_to_Convert_a_SIM_to_a_MicroSIM_with_a_Meat_Cleaver/How_to_Convert_a_SIM_to_a_MicroSIM_with_a_Meat_Cleaver.html

======
kilian
While meat cleaver sounds way cooler, just some scissors will work _just
fine_.

~~~
coderdude
What's worse than simply saying something that sounds cool is that he doesn't
even use a meat cleaver -- it's just a big knife in his pictures.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Because I'm a foodie-tragic, that's the first thing I thought -_-

------
Hates_
Not sure why he did this. I was able to get a Vodafone MicroSIM from their
shops here in the UK.

~~~
StavrosK
This is faster and you can blog about it.

------
adolph
Step one: line the regular SIM up to a MicroSIM...

~~~
alanh
Not absurd. Whatever device you wish to place your “new” MicroSIM card into
likely came with a MicroSIM card.

~~~
adolph
Step 3: Cut with scissors the line scored by the "meat cleaver."

Sure, the method is not absurd. I was expecting something far more absurd or
exciting, like opening a champagne bottle with a sword or something.

<http://www.wikihow.com/Open-a-Champagne-Bottle-with-a-Sword>

------
archangel_one
I worked this out with a friend a while ago; he'd just bought an iphone 4 and
his existing SIM didn't fit. He'd been directed to a Vodafone store on the
other side of town who allegedly had "the tool required to convert your SIM".
We joked that this mysterious tool was probably just a pair of scissors. Maybe
it was in fact just a big knife...

~~~
sudont
Basically: [http://www.amazon.com/Micro-SIM-Cutter-Converter-
adapters/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Micro-SIM-Cutter-Converter-
adapters/dp/B003UEWF8I)

Some cutters actually do a better job, since they create a "holder" that can
be used to fit the nub back into an old-type slot. Otherwise, there's pre-made
ones.

------
kondro
Sure, a post like this made sense when the µSIM requiring devices were
released, but now?

Every telco that ever wants to sell a wireless data plan in the world should
offer µSIM cards and it is a much better idea to use the real thing than to
take a razor blade, hacksaw or meat cleaver to a normal-sized SIM.

------
pat2man
I thought this was going to be a joke like the 12V battery hack:
[http://www.metacafe.com/watch/773138/12_volt_battery_hack_yo...](http://www.metacafe.com/watch/773138/12_volt_battery_hack_youll_be_surprised/)

Turns out its real and very useful!

~~~
jawee
Why is this a joke?

~~~
shadowpwner
It doesn't actually contain the said batteries stated in the video.

~~~
chaosmachine
That's incorrect. They really do use eight 1.5v button cells to make those 12v
batteries. Here's some verification:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue-vFjDxmB4>

You're probably thinking of this 6 volt battery hack video, which is actually
a joke:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzgDffMcsUU>

------
hammock
That is not a Meat Cleaver, it's a Chef's Knife. Used for chopping vegetables.
A meat cleaver is more square-shaped with a larger, flatter blade.

